# where is the best place to buy live food online



## blissfull (May 16, 2009)

hi i want to buy a bulk load of brown crickets size 3 online but anyone know where the best place to buy them from


----------



## realiker (Feb 16, 2009)

i buy from here Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order i normally buy locust 50 bag, very healthy only the odd 1 or 2 dead but the bag always has more then 50 in it anyway, cant fault them...
:no1:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

This place is by far the best place....And a lot of shops use them...


Welcome to the Livefood Warehouse





.


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order


----------



## petro69 (May 7, 2009)

Welcome to the Official Ravin Reptile's website!
quick, cheap and very good


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

Bugs R Us Livefood reptile food and lizard food Bugs R Us Livefood have a deal on their website where you can buy any 3 tubs of livefood for £4.98 Inc VAT their Rodents are out of stock at the moment.

hope this helps

Roger


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

www.cricketfactory.com


----------



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

www.livefoodsdirect.co.uk

Best standards ive seen.. i order 1000 weekly and order before 12 mid-day and get next day delivery free!


----------



## Wonga16 (Aug 24, 2010)

Home - Urban-Exotics

All our livefood is fed and healthy before leaving so it survives with you for longer. 

Prices are cheap and we sell pre packed live tubs and also large bulk quantities. 

Get 10% Off you first order and make it even cheaper


----------



## atrox1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi there, I use Bugs RUs too as I've known them for years, their livefoods are the healthiest i have ever had, as they last a long time before death. Also they have an offer on for 3 tubs under £5 and i believe they have just reduced their bulk buy bags too. 

:2thumb:


----------

